# Well im a Alcoholic



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Well facing the biggest battle of my life alcohol. It all came out last night when my daughter had to dial 999 for the police after a row with the wife. Which ended with me trying to kick a door in where she was trying to hide with the kids. Believe me when i say i am not proud of this! I am asking for advice here, as i type this with the wife and kids gone. If you have been trough this, or knows someone who has what will help me tonight so i do not have a drink. Have looked this problem up and some of the side affects sound like hell. I accept i will get the Man up posts which is fine, as this is self inflicted but a few pointers would help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Have you had any counselling for addiction before?

Admitting to yourself that you have a problem is the first step, which you have just taken, i would speak to AA and get along to a meeting as the next step.

It's not going to be easy but it will be harder trying to kick it on your own.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

The only advice that you need is to seek professional help from your doctor/hospital. There's no point in coming on here. Google alcoholic helpline and give them a call.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

No one can jusge you for an addiction mate, first thing l would say os get to the docs and ask for help then take it from there.


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

id take this post down mate.not the best place for it.id go talk to a good friend or other family member.we all have our troubles mate least u admit it


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

hi mate i know wot your going through i nearly wrecked everything with drink ended up on steroids to help my liver..wrecked countless doors windows u name it .. not a good time in my life at all. everyone is different but for me i just looked at what i could lose and what i had done to the people i loved .... its easy to say now but it was an easy decision to stop as i felt like a coward hiding behind drink. thats when i started lifting weights that was 7 years ago now and i havent looked back i think the trick is get addicted to something else like weights. hope this helps mate if i can help u at all just ask.... cheers stu.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

To try and make light of the situation,

Your avi says your trying to scare your daughters BF , I think she will be sh1t scared to even think about getting a bf now.

But as others have said you need professional help.... but I can see your reason for posting on here as others may have been through the simulate and can offer words of support or even drop you a PM


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Sounds familiar mate.

I am an alcoholic, been in recovery mate for a while now. Your not on your own.

Alcoholism is an illness, in a lot of ways it is not your fault that you became alcoholic, it could literally happen to anyone that has that specific physical make-up, although it is your responsibillity. You can get well mate and I am proof. I once believed I was a hopeless case and would drink myself to death, as whatever I tried did not work, an I was back to square 1. Eventually I tried AA, and was the best thing I ever did, although I didn't get it straight away lol.

I won't lie, the first few days of whithdrawls are not fun, but arethe worst and only gets better. Have you thought about getting to an AA meeting?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

My father is aswell the amount of **** ive had to put up in my life is madness hes currently inside for something he did while drunk aswell


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Get in touch with Aquarius mate, they are better than AA. AA is a load of bollocks, only u can do this - u have to want it.. and this is all well and good at the moment when everything is up in the air, but when things are back to normal u need to keep it up, that is the hard part. Good luck mate, it's not easy from here on out!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Get in touch with Aquarius mate, they are better than AA. *AA is a load of bollocks*, only u can do this - u have to want it.. and this is all well and good at the moment when everything is up in the air, but when things are back to normal u need to keep it up, that is the hard part. Good luck mate, it's not easy from here on out!!!


Not being funny mate, but how do you know?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Obviously proper help is needed here mate but you MUST be willing to sort it too. Its all good and well seeking help but if you dont commit 100% you are likely to fail. You need to do it for yourself too. I see many people all the time saying "do it for your wife" but imo this is sh1t. You cant do it for someone else, you need to do it for you.

I wish you all the luck in the world to sort it, i have seen peoples lives turned upside down by being an alcoholic and its not a pretty sight.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Get a hobbie going mate, join the gym and work hard on it. I seem to find i think about having a drink alot when I've got too much free time on my hand.

Think of ure body as a temple and build it don't abuse it.

Good luck


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

hendrix said:


> Not being funny mate, but how do you know?


It is religion based tosh in my opinion, I found Aquarius to be less patronising and more on the level! If it works for u then cool, just my opinion. I apologise if I have offended.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

And ftr, I didn't realise u had wrote about AA when I typed mine, although it looks like I did lol


----------



## Ironball (Sep 22, 2004)

you know you have a problem so can try to seek help for it. addictions, compulsions and mental problems affect lots of people. Perhaps the next step is to go to GP or phone a helpline to see what kind of help you can get. I imagine you will probably require some counseling to help with the physical addiction of the alcohol and perhaps there are some underlying mental issues which make you turn to drink. Good luck.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> And ftr, I didn't realise u had wrote about AA when I typed mine, although it looks like I did lol


No worries mate, its not religeous based though, it is a spirtual program, but that just means change. It confuses people because in AA they talk about beliving in a power greater than yourself, for most, that is the group itself. It is about taking 'myself' out of the equation, You can be an athiest and become part of AA and work the program easily.

It is not the only way to get sober, but worked for me, sorry for being abrupt, I was just aware that proclaiming some methods to be crap, could be shutting doors on people, that could be a possible life-line.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Non at all



Smitch said:


> Have you had any counselling for addiction before?
> 
> Admitting to yourself that you have a problem is the first step, which you have just taken, i would speak to AA and get along to a meeting as the next step.
> 
> It's not going to be easy but it will be harder trying to kick it on your own.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I've been one of those kids mate and it aint fun. Don't do what my dad did, get bitter and carry on drinking. Get some help and do the right thing by your family, it aint too late to save your relationship with your kids at least. If you don't get straight though they might not forgive you...


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

The only thing i can say to your question about not drinking TONIGHT.. go to gym.. all evening.. workout hard.. punish yourself then come home when your ready for sleep..?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

stedebs24 said:


> I dissagree with some of the above, coming on here can help, someone similar could be able to offer advice/support.
> 
> People come on here with all kinds of problems and feel all the better for it.


Absolutely agree. People seek help in all sorts of places. Your post may also be of help to others. The fact that you are seeking help shows that you want to change...unlike many who don't.

My first concern would be you trying to not drink at all tonight....if your body is dependant on alcohol, going cold turkey can be incredibly dangerous. You therefore need professional help in place before quitting; initially for the drying out stage and also some form of therapy to resolve what triggers your drinking and ways to manage these triggers in the future.

Another thing is that most people with drinking issues feel tremendous shame and guilt for the actions they make when under the influence and the strain they put on family - whilst these feelings may be justified it won't do you any favours to dwell on it and in my opinion those feelings can be a cause for further drinking; to drown out those feelings. As incredibly difficult as it may be not to feel shame it would be more advantageous, in my opinion anyway, to focus on moving forward and sorting yourself out as opposed to dwelling on the self destructive emotion of shame...on this issue I speak from experience!

AA aren't the only support available and it may be worth contacting local support groups like the Alcohol Advisory Service. Drinkaware is also a very useful site to contact (http://www.drinkaware.co.uk/). I'd be sure that you contact a reputable organisation as some with a certain number (forgotten it now...it's the ones that charges stupid rates) are in cahoot with detox clinicis and try to scare the sh!t out of you telling you that you need to admit yourself - and those clinicis are not cheap and it's usually not necessary.

I wish you the very best of luck.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

hendrix said:


> No worries mate, its not religeous based though, it is a spirtual program, but that just means change. It confuses people because in AA they talk about beliving in a power greater than yourself, for most, that is the group itself. It is about taking 'myself' out of the equation, You can be an athiest and become part of AA and work the program easily.
> 
> It is not the only way to get sober, but worked for me, sorry for being abrupt, I was just aware that proclaiming some methods to be crap, could be shutting doors on people, that could be a possible life-line.


Your right, that last sentence has actually hit home, its my own hang up on spiritual/religious lies (my opinion btw not baiting I promise) that sickens me, but if other people are cool with it and it saves their life then I suppose some good can come from it


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wish you all the best

I am a recovering drug addict so feel for you man

I changed just before I lost everything, man Ive been in some dark places, thoughts that still give me terrors to thid day


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Hate saying it, but I was addicted to drugs about 4 years ago, and as said above I think you need to get a new addiction, a healthy one. Mine was training, 7 days a week, hour a night, in my garage pushing it till I threw up, best decision ever made.

Good luck mate and stay strong, if you reach for the bottle, think of your children, do it for them!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Rav212 said:


> Get a hobbie going mate, join the gym and work hard on it. I seem to find i think about having a drink alot when I've got too much free time on my hand.
> 
> *Think of ure body as a temple and build it don't abuse it.*
> 
> Good luck


unfortuanatly this means jack sh*t bro,ive had a few sh*t things happen in my life and at the time you couldent give a t*ss about your body,yes you can get over it on your own in time but where dependency is involved you do need others help


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry bout that mate. Im afraid I dont have any experience with that but, glad to hear that you decided to put an end to your addiction.

Wish you loads of good luck!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

The Project said:


> Well facing the biggest battle of my life alcohol. It all came out last night when my daughter had to dial 999 for the police after a row with the wife. Which ended with me trying to kick a door in where she was trying to hide with the kids. Believe me when i say i am not proud of this! I am asking for advice here, as i type this with the wife and kids gone. If you have been trough this, or knows someone who has what will help me tonight so i do not have a drink. Have looked this problem up and some of the side affects sound like hell. I accept i will get the Man up posts which is fine, as this is self inflicted but a few pointers would help. Thanks in advance.


There's only two places you need to be,

1. The Doctors and get the injection.

2. AA where you can share your addiction.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

The little quick sips of cold white wine in the morning became a glass to half a bottle. Then hit the red in the evening 3/4 bottles with gin and tonics and beers



hendrix said:


> Not being funny mate, but how do you know?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Mate I've seen alcoholism up close and personal as it runs on my mums side of the family. My grandfather was an abusive drunk, my uncle is and my auntie died from it. The best thing is mate that youve seen the problem you have, even if it has come to your wife moving out with your kids. It's a hard road but hopefully you'll get through it and hopefully your wife will come back and help you through all of this. You've taken the first step and admitted your problem. Good luck mate


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Just a little update, well i made it trough last night. Tried just to keep myself busy, made a cup of tea my hand was shaking so much could hardly pick the thing up and when i did split most of it. As for sleep well i did not, got very hot and was sweating so bad. Would just like to say thanks for all your words of support!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

The Project said:


> Just a little update, well i made it trough last night. Tried just to keep myself busy, made a cup of tea my hand was shaking so much could hardly pick the thing up and when i did split most of it. As for sleep well i did not, got very hot and was sweating so bad. Would just like to say thanks for all your words of support!


Please stick it out mate. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Get yourself some nytols mate


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Good luck, alcohol out.. bodybuilding in..  alcohol is one of the worst drugs going round and it's legal 

"You've taken the first step and admitted your problem. Good luck mate" exactly that, take it more steps!


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Good luck with it mate, getting over alcohol addiction is a challenge but the rewards of you beating it can be life changing.

My dad recently died of liver failure after being an alcoholic over the last 20 years and its a real shame he could never face up to the fact.

I really would seek professional help, its all well and good just going cold turkey but unless you address the core of the problem it will just return some day.

The best thing about beating it will be the reaction of the people close to you


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Can not have this due to blood pressure tablets.



Fatstuff said:


> Get yourself some nytols mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well done mate, its gonna be damn jard but ask yourself this, is it as hard as losing your family to a bottle ?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

hendrix said:


> Sounds familiar mate.
> 
> I am an alcoholic, been in recovery mate for a while now. Your not on your own.
> 
> ...


 due to the fact that I cannot comprehend being addicted to alcohol, I have no solution except, why? Is it the taste or the effects of it? I don't know... Just got to be strong minded enough to say no


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Problem with going to the doctor at the moment is i am changing life insurance companies and don't want to make waves, as it was filled out with the wife and told a couple of cheeky fibs about alcoholic intake.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Excuse me for this, just making a general point, if that was heroin or crack you were taking you would be sent to prison yet alcohol seems to cause just as much heartbreak and stress like hard drugs do once addicted


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

The Project said:


> Just a little update, well i made it trough last night. Tried just to keep myself busy, made a cup of tea my hand was shaking so much could hardly pick the thing up and when i did split most of it. As for sleep well i did not, got very hot and was sweating so bad. Would just like to say thanks for all your words of support!


Well done. Last night may have been the most important day of your life. You now know you can do it. Now build on this by going to AA or whatever alternative works for you. No point in trying to do this alone when there is help and support to be had.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

http://www.dacorum.gov.uk/default.aspx?page=4016

few numbers here might be of help mate, don't give up on it, i've seen more lives destroyed due to alcohol addiction than anything else-if you decide to fight this please remember that its all or nothing,no more drinking ever, you will forever be an alcoholic , but its your choice if your gonna be a recovering alcoholic-if you need any help just let me know-might be at the other end of the country from you but i should be able to get you some support group contacts that will be of help.

Stay strong and when you feel weak and low think of why your fighting this and what you stand to lose.

Good luck mate

h.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Speaking from personal experience try and find things to occupy your time. I'm battling my demons too and find boredom to be the hardest thing.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Last night slept better, kept trying to be sick though. Heard from the wife and kids and was sober  Have got some milk thistle as i read this is good to detox the liver and some kudzo to help with the drink cravings. Tried to eat food but just could not so tomorrow, gonna try the old oats and protein shake first thing. Shaking getting better.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Excuse me for this, just making a general point, if that was heroin or crack you were taking you would be sent to prison yet alcohol seems to cause just as much heartbreak and stress like hard drugs do once addicted


 but they do not tax us on that do they???


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

And she sent me this ?? good or bad! still trying to work it out


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Make the change now mate. Never drink again, smash every bottle & tell the landlord to ban you.

You will go down the road one day anyhow, make it this year.

Good luck


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I've battled with alcohol and drugs myself for years, right now it seems to be under control unless i have a bottle of vodka inside me.... I sincerely hope you get through this, when you realize that it's what you want and also what you have to do it becomes easier


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Raptor said:


> I've battled with alcohol and drugs myself for years, right now it seems to be under control unless i have a bottle of vodka inside me.... I sincerely hope you get through this, when you realize that it's what you want and also what you have to do it becomes easier


The more I read your posts the more I think your like me lol

drugs drink and sex are so right though

temptation is a mother fckr

Im drunk as we speak tbh and half tempted to get on some other stuff to lol

NO must be a good boy


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

All the best mate you will get through it if you really want to bear that in mind you gotta want it more than anything and be doing it for you and you alone regardless.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

broch316 said:


> hi mate i know wot your going through i nearly wrecked everything with drink ended up on steroids to help my liver..wrecked countless doors windows u name it .. not a good time in my life at all. everyone is different but for me i just looked at what i could lose and what i had done to the people i loved .... its easy to say now but it was an easy decision to stop as i felt like a coward hiding behind drink. thats when i started lifting weights that was 7 years ago now and i havent looked back i think the trick is get addicted to something else like weights. hope this helps mate if i can help u at all just ask.... cheers stu.


i know you wont feel like following this mans advice here right away but its what ive done to beat me addictions in the past, its all about filling that time with something just as addictive

you need structure in your life,plan the following day out once you have got through day 1 without a drink, dont plan to far ahaed just one day at a time

you need to step away from the wife and family for a while, this may not evn be your choice, concentrate on climbing your mountain you know its to be done, hiding away drinking is a cowards way out, it will get easier after a few days but domt rush things, keep working on it day by day, give the wife the cash for her and the kids and shell see your trying and that way you get her and your own respect back

i wish you luck on your road, and get as many AA meetings in at least one a day


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

The first step to success is accepting it mate well done now dont look back and keep your chin and make yourself become a better a person!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

sorry to hear about whats happened but maybe it was for the best and was the wake up u needed.

you have made the choice that u want to stop, remember about what happened the other night (dont dwell on it) think about how scared ur family was , but also REMEMBER HOW MUCH THEY LOVE YOU AND YOU LOVE THEM !

you have done a few days clean just keep going day by day now keep thinking how bad u want things to change and how u want to be the better person

i would do as others have said and look into some help groups but remember your the only person you need to keep this going yeah they will help the same as so many others

keep looking on the brightside your wife and kids have been in contact so u still have them ,show them this was just a blip/

the vid you posted im not 100% either with the meaning of it BUT ur wife searched for it she spent the time looking for something to put into words the way she sees things. i think it was saying how u have been trapped in ur drinking and being stuck in ur own prison (drink) . but as i said before if she is looking on the net for vids ITS BECAUSE SHE CARES ABOUT YOU ! she wouldnt be doing this if u were a lost cause

things will be hard but they will get better with time. i gave up drinking years ago and now it doesnt bother me, i dont think about it .i think about how much better my life is without it .

again good luck mate you have taken the 1st step keep up the good work

all the best


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

i know what your going though bud, im an ex alcoholic too, it actually took me to the point of going to prison for me to accept i was stupid with alcohol, this is what not to do, but i have stopped drinking now, its hard yes thats for sure, you have the biggest inspiration of all,YOUR KIDS & WIFE & YOU just think how much easier it would be without drink things you could spend the money on, taking the kids out etc, hope you get through this, like i said, do go down the route i did


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Rav212 said:


> Get a hobbie going mate, join the gym and work hard on it. I seem to find i think about having a drink alot when I've got too much free time on my hand.
> 
> Think of ure body as a temple and build it don't abuse it.
> 
> Good luck


^^ this


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks mate, have tears reading this one!



usernameneeded said:


> sorry to hear about whats happened but maybe it was for the best and was the wake up u needed.
> 
> you have made the choice that u want to stop, remember about what happened the other night (dont dwell on it) think about how scared ur family was , but also REMEMBER HOW MUCH THEY LOVE YOU AND YOU LOVE THEM !
> 
> ...


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

The have and will have every thing they want. Thanks



lostwars said:


> i know you wont feel like following this mans advice here right away but its what ive done to beat me addictions in the past, its all about filling that time with something just as addictive
> 
> you need structure in your life,plan the following day out once you have got through day 1 without a drink, dont plan to far ahaed just one day at a time
> 
> ...


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Well feeling a bit better in myself! But Friday night no family and no drink, this one is the toughest and i thought i had done that night.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

People thinking of you mate.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks mate, feel alone! But my own doing



chilli said:


> People thinking of you mate.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks



usernameneeded said:


> sorry to hear about whats happened but maybe it was for the best and was the wake up u needed.
> 
> you have made the choice that u want to stop, remember about what happened the other night (dont dwell on it) think about how scared ur family was , but also REMEMBER HOW MUCH THEY LOVE YOU AND YOU LOVE THEM !
> 
> ...


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Mate I know I'm no one to you, a name off a website but I am pleased for you that you're sorting this and for your kids. Like I said, I've been one of those kids and my dad never even tried to get clean, when it gets tough think of them and their futures. They need a dad, we all do. I wish I had one! Hang in there mate, you're doing well. One day this'll all be so much easier. I hope this doesn't sound patronising at all, I've overcome a serious coke habit before so I can relate on both sides, I know alcohol is tougher though. I wish you all the best.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

To you all, and there are to may to name a very big thank you. After a couple of posts i was thinking of deleting this tread but i am so glad i did not.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

This is the thing, we are a community all different walks off life! One man puts his nose in the air and another puts his thumb up his bum!



Tasty said:


> Mate I know I'm no one to you, a name off a website but I am pleased for you that you're sorting this and for your kids. Like I said, I've been one of those kids and my dad never even tried to get clean, when it gets tough think of them and their futures. They need a dad, we all do. I wish I had one! Hang in there mate, you're doing well. One day this'll all be so much easier. I hope this doesn't sound patronising at all, I've overcome a serious coke habit before so I can relate on both sides, I know alcohol is tougher though. I wish you all the best.


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Mate I know I'm no one to you, a name off a website but I am pleased for you that you're sorting this and for your kids. Like I said, I've been one of those kids and my dad never even tried to get clean, when it gets tough think of them and their futures. They need a dad, we all do. I wish I had one! Hang in there mate, you're doing well. One day this'll all be so much easier. I hope this doesn't sound patronising at all, I've overcome a serious coke habit before so I can relate on both sides, I know alcohol is tougher though. I wish you all the best.


x2


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Will end up talking sober bollocks!



Empire Boy said:


> You're doing awesome mate. Friday night, just stick on here and chat away.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

The Project said:


> This is the thing, we are a community all different walks off life! One man puts his nose in the air and another puts his thumb up his bum!


I have no idea what this means but as long as nothing goes in my bum I'm ok with it


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Had been in to Buddha but it sort of come second if you know what i mean.



gymfreak786 said:


> YOU WILL GET THROUGH THIS MATE.. YOU WILL.. WE ALL GO THROUGH ROUGH PATCHES IN LIFE AND SOMEWHAT SORT OF ADDICTIONS.. I HOPE AND PRAY AND AM SURE YOU SHAll DO IT FOR YOU SELF AND YOUR KIDS AND WIFE!! MAKE THEM PROUD AND DONT LET NOBODY GET YOU DOWN.. REFLECT ON YOUR LIFE AND SEE WHERE YOUR GOING WRONG ETC.. also look into religion.. it helps.. Islam is very understand jus like other religions and is very good when it comes to intoxication. have a look on the net pal .. best of luck brother.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Well is shut around me now, so no booze! Thanks uk-m talking me past it!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

If that avatar is you and not a goal, then your post above is testament to all you've said.

Fair.

Fvcking.

Play.

If it isn't, it don't matter, drinking.. it's a bastard, proper marmite sometimes - love it, hate myself situation.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

The Project said:


> Thanks mate, have tears reading this one!


not a problem as others have said ill stop up all night mate if you want to chat

just think you have done another day ... and as ur say a FRIDAY night at that !!

and yeah never be afraid of posting something on here 90% of people will give u real advice on here , if ur feeling low post it , if ur feeling good post it let people HELP YOU . ur doing great so far !!!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Rick89 said:


> The more I read your posts the more I think your like me lol
> 
> drugs drink and sex are so right though
> 
> ...


Mate I'm the same, as soon as I'm a few drinks in the alarm goes off. Drugs, drugs, drugs, drugs. Mainly things that go up my nose. I ****in wish I knew how to switch it off.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Things seam to be getting harder today, but i think its because i am not working. trying to find things to do!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

I haven't read the thread but just noticed the title.

With respect don't you think you should get some professional help if you want to beat this disease?

Appologies if you already have and well done for taking the first positive step towards recovery.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

The Project said:


> Things seam to be getting harder today, but i think its because i am not working. trying to find things to do!


Things will get a lot harder if you hit the bottle today mate!!

Ive never had an addiction but maybe thats just luck, but i will say id imagine you will get days that are harder than others so on these days try to remember the damage drinking has done to your life, take into account the damage to your health, to your loved ones to your general well being it has done and remember it aint the boss of you, your the boss of you and you dont need no fecking drink to make you feel better, you need your mates and family and good health for that!!

Dont underestimate yourself, thats for losers and you aint a fecking loser!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks mate!



lukeee said:


> Things will get a lot harder if you hit the bottle today mate!!
> 
> Ive never had an addiction but maybe thats just luck, but i will say id imagine you will get days that are harder than others so on these days try to remember the damage drinking has done to your life, take into account the damage to your health, to your loved ones to your general well being it has done and remember it aint the boss of you, your the boss of you and you dont need no fecking drink to make you feel better, you need your mates and family and good health for that!!
> 
> Dont underestimate yourself, thats for losers and you aint a fecking loser!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Well some good news! Have spoken to Mrs Project this evening, and we are meeting tomorrow to talk about my girls coming home  If i can do the week clean it shows her that i am serious about not drinking (this would ex plane the random phone calls day and night) She also wants to talk about the future (worried at this point). The thinking is do i tell her everything about the drinking or just what she needs to know, as she now knows i have a problem?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

FU*KING BRILLIANT NEWS MATE...

\Good luck tomorow and well done on staying clean..


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Thank you so much mate! Wont F*cking sleep tonight



Milky said:


> FU*KING BRILLIANT NEWS MATE...
> 
> \Good luck tomorow and well done on staying clean..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Project said:


> Thank you so much mate! Wont F*cking sleep tonight


No l bet you dont but think of it as another chance for you mate.....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i would tell her everything mate, and ask for her help if she is willing to offer it, u need to be fully open about it, support from others is half the battle won. Good luck mate


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

I think (hope) this is what she means. Now i have proven she will be with me. Man she will go off her head if i tell all.



Fatstuff said:


> i would tell her everything mate, and ask for her help if she is willing to offer it, u need to be fully open about it, support from others is half the battle won. Good luck mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

good news for keeping off the pop though, u have done the hard part, now try and get through it and enjoy family life


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Thought of asking her to the pub! 



Fatstuff said:


> good news for keeping off the pop though, u have done the hard part, now try and get through it and enjoy family life


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lol u plonker


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

alright mate i didnt see u had been on a t time

trying to think what u said above now haha

right the 1st and main thing is when it does get hard think of the wife and kids !!! this will keep u on the straight and narrow.

great news about her coming around 2m, (dont take this the wrong way) just remember even if she says shes not ready for the kid to come home / for her to come back / shes not thnking about the 2 of you yet. anything like that DONT LET IT AFFECT YOU.

im trying to think of the worst things she could poss say to you, again i dont want to pop ur good bubble or depress you (and i hope u dont think im a cnut saying any of the above) what i mean by this is dont let it get you away from the progress that you have made !!, IF she says any of the above which im sure she wont cause everything does seem really positive i would ask her WHAT CAN YOU DO? tell her the truth about everything and id say be 100% honest with her

if you want to go into it with us to make sure 1st thats your call.

but if i was you i would let her know everything as you said she wants to talk to you this is the perfect time to get everything out into the open and to have a clean slate and a fresh start

your doing great and im sure she will be able to see that you have made the change 

but yeah see what she offer and work at it from there ,tell her how you are feeling AND ASK ABOUT HER show her you stil care about her and that you still love her.

tell her how things are and you didnt realisehow bad things were and ur sorry.

let her know that your already looking into getting help/ are getting help


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

OK it catches you out real quick! The fun of having a drink becomes a need, as one bottle used to do the next night its two, and so own Then you hide those bottles you have drunk. You soon run out of places..still finding them. they say the worst time for a Alcoholic is now as you can see the bottles in the hedge. The wife comes down and asks where is the wine left over from last night..Blamed kids on tipping it away due to daddy being silly. Sunday roasts where the 3 off them sat at the table as i was asleep ****ed. They went to bed i got up and drunk...Necked as much as i could .....just to make me feel better. Well the biter has been bitten.1



usernameneeded said:


> alright mate i didnt see u had been on a t time
> 
> trying to think what u said above now haha
> 
> ...


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Tank you



MacUK said:


> Good luck mate subbed to the thread hope everything goes well will be reading to check on progress


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Thought tonight was gonna f*ck me up! But no! thanks all.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

The Project said:


> OK it catches you out real quick! The fun of having a drink becomes a need, as one bottle used to do the next night its two, and so own Then you hide those bottles you have drunk. You soon run out of places..still finding them. they say the worst time for a Alcoholic is now as you can see the bottles in the hedge. The wife comes down and asks where is the wine left over from last night..Blamed kids on tipping it away due to daddy being silly. Sunday roasts where the 3 off them sat at the table as i was asleep ****ed. They went to bed i got up and drunk...Necked as much as i could .....just to make me feel better. Well the biter has been bitten.1


well on the plus side u know how things are ! you know u have a problem ,so id say rather than thinking in the future "oh i can have one" and heading down the road u know just to stay well clear becuase u kow how it takes hold.

but all these things are good ! you know how and which ways it started and can explain this to the mrs when u speak to her. atleast u know how it went .

if you said i dont know how it happened it would prob be worse cause u dont know how to stop it but if it was just something that got out of control thats "better"

i think when u have he chat you will find rather than the mrs being ANGRY like you think she would if you told her eveything chances are she will more upset that YOU DIDNT LET HER HELP

but same again when u see her id say to her "i want to be 100% honest with you and hope you will listen to me and try and understand" obv if u have been shgging everything that moves while bladdered id kind of forget about them whenu tell the story haha

but im sure she will want to help you

she had sent u vids, she has phoned day and night (yeah maybe to see if u were sober) but prob to check ur ok and coping .

she hasnt done this because she doesnt love you she has done he BECAUSE SHE DOES !!!

if she didnt love u she would have left you to it and just walked out with the kids not look back and allowed you to drink yourself to death

ur doing great keep it up

all these things ur doing are 1st`s u have done ur 1st fri sober last night, ur 1st sat night 2n , 2m will be ur 1st weekend sober ,monday will be ur 1st week sober !!!!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

got no advice to give mate so just posting to wish you well. best of luck beating it and I hope you get your family issues sorted


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

The Project said:


> Well some good news! Have spoken to Mrs Project this evening, and we are meeting tomorrow to talk about my girls coming home  If i can do the week clean it shows her that i am serious about not drinking (this would ex plane the random phone calls day and night) She also wants to talk about the future (worried at this point). The thinking is do i tell her everything about the drinking or just what she needs to know, as she now knows i have a problem?


Be open mate. If she's on about the girls coming back then my interpretation is that she want to come back too. You've made huge inroads into sorting the problem already and if you are open with Mrs Project then hopefully she will give you support to help you.

As a mum she isn't going to let her daughter's into an environment that is detrimental to them so keep at it and prove to them that you are the dad/husband they need and want.

Good luck dude. I like others have hit the bottle a bit too much and I respect you for "coming out" so to speak and i sincerely wish that you stick to your goals and your family life will then flourish.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Well had a little run this morning,have eaten well (This is key to staying of the booze) cleaned the house, cut my hair. Suited and booted and ready to go!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

No shagging around! And thanks.



usernameneeded said:


> well on the plus side u know how things are ! you know u have a problem ,so id say rather than thinking in the future "oh i can have one" and heading down the road u know just to stay well clear becuase u kow how it takes hold.
> 
> but all these things are good ! you know how and which ways it started and can explain this to the mrs when u speak to her. atleast u know how it went .
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hope it goes well later today meeting mrs P ,keep going as you are bud,your doing good so far


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> Hope it goes well later today meeting mrs P ,keep going as you are bud,your doing good so far


X 2 mate.... dont let yourself, your family or us lot down, your doing great and were all behind you.. not litterally, l mean in spirit..


----------



## Dixi1801 (Jan 3, 2012)

Really touching thread, showing that people who can own up to having problems can find support from people they don't know on a personal level but have had similar experiences!

Really refreshing to see! Good luck on your journey mate, I'll be following this one closely.


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

broch316 said:


> hi mate i know wot your going through i nearly wrecked everything with drink ended up on steroids to help my liver..wrecked countless doors windows u name it .. not a good time in my life at all. everyone is different but for me i just looked at what i could lose and what i had done to the people i loved .... its easy to say now but it was an easy decision to stop as i felt like a coward hiding behind drink. thats when i started lifting weights that was 7 years ago now and i havent looked back i think *the trick is get addicted to something else like weights.* hope this helps mate if i can help u at all just ask.... cheers stu.


this x infinity, I had a serious problem and started lifting/doing cardio and got addicted to it, was the best thing that I ever did


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> X 2 mate.... dont let yourself, your family or us lot down, your doing great and were all behind you.. not litterally, l mean in spirit..


lulz


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Sorry

it did not go well!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Why mate ?


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

All i want to say is i now have beer, but will not open it thanks to you & uk -m



Milky said:


> Why mate ?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

dont u dare open it!

you remember what i said the other night fella x x


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

johnny_lee said:


> My father is aswell the amount of **** ive had to put up in my life is madness hes currently inside for something he did while drunk aswell


This.

Been there myself, when you're a kid (10 years old) and you are suffering at the hands of a person who has their life dominated by a bottle, it has massive mental implications on you in future life.

OP, I hope you're recovering now, I genuinely believe the hardest step is admitting you have a problem, it seems that those who do not admit their addiction are the lost causes.

Rick

Edit: Just read the previous few pages and it seems like you're doing really well!! Don't let your demon dictate your life or the life of your family any more, just don't open anything!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Beer went down the sink! Still sober. Did not sleep.


----------



## Dixi1801 (Jan 3, 2012)

The Project said:


> Beer went down the sink! Still sober. Did not sleep.


at least you refrained from opening it! all anyone can say to that is well done!

you may want to speak with your dr though mate, my mum had the same addiction and the doctors said dont stop immediately, just cut down bit by bit, she just gave up and passed away. she'd been drinking a while though, so i know how hard this is for you.

think of your family and being together and happy again, and keep up the good work! i honestly believe you can do this mate.

youve admitted the problem, and youre well on your way to defeating it!


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

The Project said:


> Beer went down the sink! Still sober. Did not sleep.


Really well done, it must have been so hard to do that! As Dixi said, please go and see a doctor.

All the best,

Rick


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Well after much groveling they are coming home!  Close run thing with the beer last night though, whilst pouring it away i do have to admit i stopped an thought for a second or two.

Now i need to set myself a goal to keep me focused.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

The Project said:


> Well after much groveling they are coming home!  Close run thing with the beer last night though, whilst pouring it away i do have to admit i stopped an thought for a second or two.
> 
> Now i need to set myself a goal to keep me focused.


I think that you're doing amazingly well...it is so easy to slip into the 'fvck it' mind set and just down the booze. The fact that you are stopping youself from falling down that way of thinking shows great strength in my opinion.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks Katy. If i had great strength i would not be in this position!



Katy said:


> I think that you're doing amazingly well...it is so easy to slip into the 'fvck it' mind set and just down the booze. The fact that you are stopping youself from falling down that way of thinking shows great strength in my opinion.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

well done mate!

you have accepted that you have issues and you have taken ownership of the issues and the behaviours that they create in you. thats the first steps sorted.

and your on your way to breaking the mindset (which aint easy!) so keep up the good work mate. mental strength and clarity is a good goal to aim for!

feel pride in the fact that you didnt have a drink and enjoy the feeling so next time you think you need one you can remember how good it felt not having one.

all the best mate.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Battled with addiction for a few years myself i wish i had the balls to admit i was hooked for years on coke but i couldnt face anyone at all, i did it all alone! But if i could go back and told people what was going on maybe i would of kicked the habit sooner than i did!!

Good luck bro, the road is long but stay on it!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

The Project said:


> Thanks Katy. If i had great strength i would not be in this position!


I don't agree...you're being way too hard on yourself in my opinion and shows that at the moment you have low self-esteem which could quite easily be a factor in your drinking. These things creep up so slowly that you aren't really aware of what is happening and certainly don't at the time realise how hard it is to sort it out...it's easy to fall down but it takes strength to get back up  It's sadly a very common problem but few own up to it and make efforts to sort it. I do hope that you become able to see the positive in yourself. Everyone else is seeing it in you


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Just wanna say a very big thanks to you all for your support. There have been some very dark hours over the past week since admitting my problem. But looking at the posts on here has helped, especially Friday and Saturday night when i had offers to talk at anytime to get me through it. My girls are coming home tonight and i know i will be watched like a hawk! Off to cook them dinner now. Its gonna be a long tough road (but iv never done easy) but we will sit down over the next couple of days and discuses the help i need. will be keeping you updated if that's ok.

Thanks UK-M


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

The Project said:


> Just wanna say a very big thanks to you all for your support. There have been some very dark hours over the past week since admitting my problem. But looking at the posts on here has helped, especially Friday and Saturday night when i had offers to talk at anytime to get me through it. My girls are coming home tonight and i know i will be watched like a hawk! Off to cook them dinner now. Its gonna be a long tough road (but iv never done easy) but we will sit down over the next couple of days and discuses the help i need. will be keeping you updated *if that's ok.*
> 
> Thanks UK-M


Of course it's ok! I truely am impressed with your honesty and strength. It may be tough but I feel that you've gone through one of the toughest parts. I find that distraction is very helpful...to keep busy and occupied. It's a horrible feeling to know that you're being watched...wathcing where you go and if you're sneaking anything but it's becuase they love you, and in time, the watching will die down if you continue to do as well as you are. That situation will get better  Pretty sh!t at the time nonetheless! It will be tough...but maybe just take it one step at a time...day by day or even hour by hour...if you stick through it tonight you'll wake up tomorrow feeling really pleased that you feel physically better and also not carrying guilt or even confusion and fear by memory loss 

I hope you can take enjoyble moments from tonight


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

Genuinely glad you've got what you wanted 

Good luck in the future!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Well all ok, a bit of treading on eggs for a bit, then the girls started having a row,school uniforms on the floor. Just tucked them into bed. They asked questions and i gave honest answers.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Keep it up mate, made up you may have chance to rebuild your family, dont blow it !


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Cheers mate, you where one of the rocks! they are home so i am not alone.



Milky said:


> Keep it up mate, made up you may have chance to rebuild your family, dont blow it !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good man.... Really really pleased for you..

Things can be repaired. I know because l have done it.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

just had a catch up with this again

got to say a HUGE well done on the getting rid of the drink the other night !!!. if u can do that u can do anything !!!

the only thing u have to remember now is everyday will get better and remember the reason u now have to stay sober and walk the long road every morning.......ill give u a hint......there tucked up in bed upstairs.

how u feeling 2d ??


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Perhaps UK-M should have a "Battered bruised a silly t*t but still standing section"



Milky said:


> Good man.... Really really pleased for you..
> 
> Things can be repaired. I know because l have done it.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

On top of the world!



usernameneeded said:


> just had a catch up with this again
> 
> got to say a HUGE well done on the getting rid of the drink the other night !!!. if u can do that u can do anything !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Seriously you really do have courage fighting this like you do , alot of respect from me coming your way !  You can do this!!! :thumb:


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Thank you. There rally is no courage! wanted my family back, so no drink. F*ck me a bad place to be. And to be honest it was touch and go!



infernal0988 said:


> Seriously you really do have courage fighting this like you do , alot of respect from me coming your way !  You can do this!!! :thumb:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

The Project said:


> On top of the world!


glad to hear it 

remember this feeling

what a diff a week makes ey


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

I cannot believe it!



usernameneeded said:


> glad to hear it
> 
> remember this feeling
> 
> what a diff a week makes ey


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

The Project said:


> I cannot believe it!


belive it , its all ur hard work and mental strenght thats got u here


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Well i call that courage and guts keep at it mate! :thumb:



The Project said:


> Thank you. There rally is no courage! wanted my family back, so no drink. F*ck me a bad place to be. And to be honest it was touch and go!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

First step



usernameneeded said:


> belive it , its all ur hard work and mental strenght thats got u here


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Ran wife a bath, eldest daughter is singing.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

The Project said:


> Ran wife a bath, eldest daughter is singing.


thats the way to do it man


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

For every high there is a low!



usernameneeded said:


> thats the way to do it man


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

You're very lucky to have a such a good missis man, i hope you never forget that she's seen you at your worst and has stuck by you. Never make the same mistake again, and as mr kyle would say ... Lots of hand bags and shoes to be paid for! For the missis not you!

Well done and good luck!


----------



## Denial (Feb 2, 2011)

If I was in your shoes, i'd worry that time would dull the memories of this. Don't let that happen. It's hardly a fair comparison, but I have a habit of quitting smoking for a year or two (17 months on this attempt), forgetting how rough it made me feel, and all the reasons for quitting, then starting up again. I am trying to keep the feelings and memories of why I stopped smoking strong in my mind, and not become complacent and think I can just have one and then stop again.

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

The Project said:


> For every high there is a low!


well hopefully u have had ur low !


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

The Project said:


> Ran wife a bath,* eldest daughter is singing.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> dont fck up keep her singing bro


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Do you know....i want to


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

She has said that i should go back lifting...spot the **** head


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

I am man enough to think no



usernameneeded said:


> well hopefully u have had ur low !


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

You've shown great strength.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

It seems a little easier with my girls back!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

The Project said:


> It seems a little easier with my girls back!


Nice on bud,glad they back with you


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Thank you!



Rob68 said:


> Nice on bud,glad they back with you


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Just caught up with this.

Fcuking awesome will-power and determination. Keep at it you're going to be a rock for them all.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks very much! As i have said did not know weather to post this up, but its the best thing i could of done. Support is unbelievable!



sutmae said:


> Just caught up with this.
> 
> Fcuking awesome will-power and determination. Keep at it you're going to be a rock for them all.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

So pleased for you and your family mate  well done - and keep it up!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hows tricks mate ?


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Ok thanks. Its sort of ok at the moment, keeping busy is easier now the kids are home. Planning on cooking the wife a meal on friday night, and i will buy her some wine. After all its me and not her that has the problem. So why should her life change? Will be interesting 



Milky said:


> Hows tricks mate ?


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Working on the new diet and getting back into the gym!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Project said:


> Working on the new diet and getting back into the gym!


Thats the spirit mate..

I wish l had your will power you know.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Mate it is not will power, its tying to stand up to those you love, and deal with it. If it was will power i would be going on stage this year, but i pis*ed it down the toilet.



Milky said:


> Thats the spirit mate..
> 
> I wish l had your will power you know.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Got up in the early hours wanting a little drink! Why don't they do 24/7 gyms. Tucked my girls in..and went back to bed.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

well first big row...over a nit comb she can not find! I have no hair????????????


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

up but no drink!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

I want to be Scott!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nit combs !

Man l remember them !!

How you doing brother ?


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Ok thanks. things are going ok, waiting for the fall!



Milky said:


> Nit combs !
> 
> Man l remember them !!
> 
> How you doing brother ?


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Cooked her a meal tonight, got her favorite wine! If i am being honest not sure we are together anymore. My girls are sound asleep!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Looking to get diet bang on and training! then want to try ass.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

The Project said:


> Looking to get diet bang on and training! then want to try ass.


do u mean AAS or r u thinking of having a change after the mrs 

and sounds like things are still going good and ur bound to have fights over things ,however stupid they are

just keep up the good work and show everyonne the changes the new u is making


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

yep! Thing is i feel empyty



usernameneeded said:


> do u mean AAS or r u thinking of having a change after the mrs
> 
> and sounds like things are still going good and ur bound to have fights over things ,however stupid they are
> 
> just keep up the good work and show everyonne the changes the new u is making


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Down stairs is half a bottle of wine...and its calling


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

The Project said:


> yep! Thing is i feel empyty


It's just about getting used to doing something else with ur time till THIS feels normal , if drink has been a big part of ur life it will take time to adjust back to "normality"


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

The Project said:


> Down stairs is half a bottle of wine...and its calling


Don't know if ur still up , hopefully u went to bed and forgot about it , if u still are up and it's still bothering you .

Go upstairs wake the wife up tell her ur really sorry for waking her but u wanted to know if she would come down with u while u pour the wine that's left away as u want her trust so didn't just want to get rid and she even had the slightest doubt what had happened to it.

Hopefully she sees ur thinking about things and being 100% honest with her. And let her help you .

Stay strong mate !!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Nope! made it all by myself, and that is how i want it.



usernameneeded said:


> Don't know if ur still up , hopefully u went to bed and forgot about it , if u still are up and it's still bothering you .
> 
> Go upstairs wake the wife up tell her ur really sorry for waking her but u wanted to know if she would come down with u while u pour the wine that's left away as u want her trust so didn't just want to get rid and she even had the slightest doubt what had happened to it.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

you can **** over people off, but you have to be true to yourself!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Well want a beer, so going to take the girls rollo disco


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

I hope that this will help you to post it from another perspective.

You are a father, take it from someone who had an alcoholic father growing up- things come out and it taints your child's view of you.

I was great with my Dad up until a couple of years ago and a few things that had happened in the past (up to the age of 7) came to light. I have never been the same with him since.

You want to be a hero to your children, my Dad lost that. Don't be the same guy he was and give your children the best life they can have.

Good luck.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Take each day as it comes. Each morning before you get up, make a promise to yourself, that you are not going to drink today. You need to contact AA as soon as possible, & go & see your Doctor asap too.

Good luck. You CAN do it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey mate..

Regardless of anything you stay sober for those kids.... try just for a minute remembering being there age, how things scared you, how you didnt understand anything etc.... dont give them those memories if you can help it, give them good ones.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Still sober!



Milky said:


> Hey mate..
> 
> Regardless of anything you stay sober for those kids.... try just for a minute remembering being there age, how things scared you, how you didnt understand anything etc.... dont give them those memories if you can help it, give them good ones.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Still strong. You're doing good.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

The Project said:


> Still sober!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Today has been a bad day! Grumpy and short tempered. And fell like s*it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Project said:


> Today has been a bad day! Grumpy and short tempered. And fell like s*it


Do you know why mate ?


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Coz i have not got the house to myself??



Milky said:


> Do you know why mate ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Project said:


> Coz i have not got the house to myself??


Well go for a bloody walk then, does you the world of good IMO..


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Joking aside, tough day!



Milky said:


> Well go for a bloody walk then, does you the world of good IMO..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Project said:


> Joking aside, tough day!


Mate you have shown more resolve than 99 % of this board and were all behind you...

You will have tough days, but in time these will become less frequent.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

I hope so mate as i am bad dad again!



Milky said:


> Mate you have shown more resolve than 99 % of this board and were all behind you...
> 
> You will have tough days, but in time these will become less frequent.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Project said:


> I hope so mate as i am bad dad again!


Ha ha me too, my god and mine are 22 and 19 mate !


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Do you know, i am being pushed towards drink just so people can be proved right!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

The Project said:


> Do you know, i am being pushed towards drink just so people can be proved right!


Well just show them how wrong they are and how much they are underestimating you if they think ur going to fail !!!

U have a new strength .

Make them look like right c*nts when ur celebrating 6 months sober and in the best condition EVER


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

The Project said:


> Do you know, i am being pushed towards drink just so people can be proved right!


Well, if you don't have anything else to do, re-read this whole thread and you'll see you have the power to prove them all wrong.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Got the doctors this evening


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

private counseling / AA.

i used to have a cannabis problem until a 8 months ago. i kicked it with the help of family and my counseler. i smoked for 5 years (since i was 14) and 2 of those years i smoked roughly 3 grams a day through a bong and developed seriouse anxiety because of this. get counsiling and find something to replace it. i got a gym membership and never looked back, never been happier since i stopped. i understand an alcohol addiction may differ slightly but all addictions have the same roots and characteristics.

anyone can kick a habbit, you just gotta put the work in and be strong.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Project said:


> Do you know, i am being pushed towards drink just so people can be proved right!


Well mate that would make me even more determined not to then...


----------



## daviest (Dec 27, 2011)

i know what you mean about the cannibis! not good eh! good thread and keep up the good work dudes!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Well had doctors (Or should i say would have like to of had the doctor) The norm running late, got in there and told the story. Her face was a picture......She was like what the f*ck, you have just done what you have and you are sitting in front of me. FOR WHAT! At this point i did think why am i here????? Still she is gonna run bloods for liver ect, then asked whilst on my way out can i have a word with the waiting room about mental strengh


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Think something similar happened to Supercell with the doc. So a pro card on the way!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

so you dont think it helped then mate ?


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

To be honest no! And felt like a k*ob being there.



Milky said:


> so you dont think it helped then mate ?


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

Keep your chin up mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Project said:


> To be honest no! And felt like a k*ob being there.


Well she clearly wasnt a very good doctor mate, fu*k me it sounds like you get more support on here !


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Will do mate! Every day has its challenge.



George91 said:


> Keep your chin up mate


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Do you know i did. Was waiting for the man up posts, but just support.



Milky said:


> Well she clearly wasnt a very good doctor mate, fu*k me it sounds like you get more support on here !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Project said:


> Do you know i did. Was waiting for the man up posts, but just support.


Because we all accept each others flaws mate coz we know were not perfect.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Well you all know about mine!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

The Project said:


> To be honest no! And felt like a k*ob being there.


That's the fault of you GP...you did the right thing to make an appointment and seek help and GP's are the gateway to the majority of services which sucks when they're sh!t at their job!

My GP suggested these organisations in the past:

http://www.addaction.org.uk/default.asp

http://www.drinkaware.co.uk/

Not sure if they have services in your area but might be worth contacting them?

May also be worth searching for a Community Alcohol Service in your area. These are all organisations that your GP should have referred you to and it's their ignorance and irresponsible attitude that it is at fault.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Starting to get diet back on track and will be venturing back into the gym Thursday. To give me a goal to aim for was thinking of the Hearts & Beds first timers comp in July. See if i can use this will power to something positive, and make my girls proud of there old dad!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Project said:


> Starting to get diet back on track and will be venturing back into the gym Thursday. To give me a goal to aim for was thinking of the Hearts & Beds first timers comp in July. See if i can use this will power to something positive, and make my girls proud of there old dad!


Go on mate !

Fair fu*king play to you !


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Whats the worst that can happen??



Milky said:


> Go on mate !
> 
> Fair fu*king play to you !


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Well done it! Back into the gym, i do have to admit it was touch and go. Sat in the car for what seemed like ages trying to remember what i had forgotten. Now i am not a big fan of motivation music but i kept playing this F*ucking loud to get me in there!





 ears still ringing. Done the trick. As the doors opened the smell came back! Legs tonight, light but will build up


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

If you like Creed mate try these 2


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Are that used to be mrs P and mines song! Its been done in a lot of Cutlers vids.



Milky said:


> If you like Creed mate try these 2


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

I think now matter how s*it walk i took, it was a good one!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Well i fell of the wagon!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

The Project said:


> Well i fell of the wagon!


What happened?


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

To be honest it was a petty argument, we where both tired and she knows what buttons to push. Next thing downed a glass off wine, but had the seance to stop. Feel so low for letting a lot of people down!



Katy said:


> What happened?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Did you just have the one ?


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

I've been keeping an eye on this thread, you've had a small hick up by the sounds of it? One glass of wine? Rome wasn't built in a day, it takes time to suddenly recover from an addiction, pick yourself back up mate and focus on where you want to be!

Don't let this beat you,

Rick


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes i did and it made me want to vomit! She has won round one! round two will be different. Sorry Milky you are one of those i have let down.



Milky said:


> Did you just have the one ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Project said:


> Yes i did and it made me want to vomit! She has won round one! round two will be different. Sorry Milky you are one of those i have let down.


No you havent mate, you had one and STOPPED..... so no you didint let me down, your human mate and l respect the self control you showed...


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Thank you!



Jinx91 said:


> I've been keeping an eye on this thread, you've had a small hick up by the sounds of it? One glass of wine? Rome wasn't built in a day, it takes time to suddenly recover from an addiction, pick yourself back up mate and focus on where you want to be!
> 
> Don't let this beat you,
> 
> Rick


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Its like a huge weight of my shoulders knowing yes i stopped!



Milky said:


> No you havent mate, you had one and STOPPED..... so no you didint let me down, your human mate and l respect the self control you showed...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Project said:


> Its like a huge weight of my shoulders knowing yes i stopped!


Shows your in control of it now mate and its not in control of you...


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

This is the thing, I will now control that situation and a will walk away from it.



Milky said:


> Shows your in control of it now mate and its not in control of you...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Project said:


> This is the thing, I will now control that situation and a will walk away from it.


I wish l could do the same with Jammie Wagon Wheels mate !


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

The Project said:


> Yes i did and it made me want to vomit!


Remember that feeling. You haven't let anyone down, but you're playing with fire. I know you know this and don't doubt you'll get through this. Hopefully you can find a way to not put yourself in situations where you are put to the test like this.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

The Project said:


> To be honest it was a petty argument, we where both tired and she knows what buttons to push. Next thing downed a glass off wine, but had the seance to stop. Feel so low for letting a lot of people down!


To be honest, I think that you've shown tremendous strength by stopping!! Plus, it made you want to vomit so that's something to take away from it.

Change takes time and while you make steps forwards you probably will occasionally take the odd step back but as long as make more forwards than back then you're on the road to succeeding. Don't dwell on this, it won't do you any good IMO...continue forward


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

It was a F*cking stupid thing to do!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Project said:


> It was a F*cking stupid thing to do!


So what ?

You stopped it therefore you now know if temptation comes your way you can abstain...

STOP FU*KING BEATING YOURSELF UP, your human for fu*ks sake...


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks you! do you do life coaching?????



Milky said:


> So what ?
> 
> You stopped it therefore you now know if temptation comes your way you can abstain...
> 
> STOP FU*KING BEATING YOURSELF UP, your human for fu*ks sake...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Project said:


> Thanks you! do you do life coaching?????


No mate like you l am human, l have made lots of mistakes and regretted them, all l can do is learn from them and hopefully pass on what l have learned from them.

I dont judge people as l am far from perfect.... we all deserve a break mate and best of all you seem to want to help yourself.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Mate you've done well in stopping yourself in only having one. As people have said its a long way to recovery and to think you can stop completely without the odd set back is daft. The worst thing you can do is get yourself down about it because if you get depressed you light turn back to the drink. Stay strong.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Thank you. i did think that was it! but its managing new situations that's a bit difficult.



liam0810 said:


> Mate you've done well in stopping yourself in only having one. As people have said its a long way to recovery and to think you can stop completely without the odd set back is daft. The worst thing you can do is get yourself down about it because if you get depressed you light turn back to the drink. Stay strong.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

One is too many. but two is too much, you did well, take strength from that.

You will not die from drinking too little, you know the next part of the phrase.

Another way of of stopping drinking is work out the cost. If you spend £10 a day in buying booze that is £70 per week. Many families spend Less that that on food.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Thank you for the support



nodrog said:


> One is too many. but two is too much, you did well, take strength from that.
> 
> You will not die from drinking too little, you know the next part of the phrase.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

I would like to say a big thank to you all, Past and future posters.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

Forgot to mention, I have had issues with drinking too much and I put it in perspective, which helped me.

You cannot live without air, water or food. Alcohol is a choice, you can live without it. But the secret is to have none, after awhile you will not miss it.

It is a choice so you can always say no. Not easy but the more you say no the easier it gets.

The trap is associating alcohol with a certain event ie stress or having a good time. If you replace alcohol with something else (but not harmful) after a while that will take the place of wanting booze. The urge will disappear.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Whist your are all on here do my diet and traning plan and i will walk on stage for UK-m


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

How cool would that be..!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

This board puts all brains together, Then no drink and i will turn out as best as i can



Milky said:


> How cool would that be..!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Well a little run this morning and gym this afternoon! and having my best food cooked for me. Chicken with nandos and rice This weekend has been top!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Glad to hear things have been good mate, about time for you as well...

You enjoying the gym again, you must enjoy not being hung over !!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

The funny thing is i am feeling total crisp, like i can take on the world. I know i am not out of the woods Day by day!



Milky said:


> Glad to hear things have been good mate, about time for you as well...
> 
> You enjoying the gym again, you must enjoy not being hung over !!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Its funny when you give up...every program on telly is sponsored by wine or alcoholic drink, but there is no tabbaco ads!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Rolla disco yesterday, with the whole family. We are still laughing


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I dont drink mate, never have but l have been told lots of times its must be great never being hung over.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Wish i never!



Milky said:


> I dont drink mate, never have but l have been told lots of times its must be great never being hung over.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Also talked to Mrs P about getting back into meditation, she thinks this will help. as the doctor said i am highly strung like a race horse!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

The Project said:


> Its funny when you give up...every program on telly is sponsored by wine or alcoholic drink, but there is no tabbaco ads!


I notice that when missus is watching the soaps, all they seem to do is drink day and night


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

They do!



1010AD said:


> I notice that when missus is watching the soaps, all they seem to do is drink day and night


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

On top an sober!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Project said:


> On top an sober!


Good man...

My biggest downfall is eating crap, cant compare it to your addiction but l know how good l feel when l have eaten clean for the day.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

The Project said:


> On top an sober!


I love that feeling...you feel alert, happier, fresh and more able to tackle the days challenges  Hold on to that feeling


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Project said:


>


Not my bag mate, prefer LLoyd dedication to my ex !


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Love you mate!



Milky said:


> Not my bag mate, prefer LLoyd dedication to my ex !


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Bad day


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Why mate ..?

I know its not easy for you...


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

But today is a new day!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

It is my friend....one day at a time.


----------



## bigdazz (Jan 12, 2012)

hope you are ok mate and good to see you are still doing well mate giving up anything like this aint easy big pat on the back for you:rockon:


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Well did the AA thing! Not my cup of tea. I know i am a pi*s head and to be honest..it did not help! So today went back to meet the monks.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

The Project said:


> Well did the AA thing! Not my cup of tea. I know i am a pi*s head and to be honest..it did not help! So today went back to meet the monks.


AA worked for me mate, although after my first meeting I went back out trying to prove them all wrong for 18 months.

Give it a couple of months mate, the off license will still be there if it dosen't work out.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

The monk thing is working. There way of life and discipline.



hendrix said:


> AA worked for me mate, although after my first meeting I went back out trying to prove them all wrong for 18 months.
> 
> Give it a couple of months mate, the off license will still be there if it dosen't work out.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

The Project said:


> The monk thing is working. There way of life and discipline.


Fair play mate.

Just don't try and do it on your own. You have a very insidious illness that likes to tell you sometimes that you have not got it. If its working though good stuff. Getting well is about change mate. If you throw in the towel and surrender instaed of fighting the illness you have a good chance. Fighting this thing with willpower only ends up one way.

Good luck mate


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Still trying to figure it!



hendrix said:


> Fair play mate.
> 
> Just don't try and do it on your own. You have a very insidious illness that likes to tell you sometimes that you have not got it. If its working though good stuff. Getting well is about change mate. If you throw in the towel and surrender instaed of fighting the illness you have a good chance. Fighting this thing with willpower only ends up one way.
> 
> Good luck mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

One day at a time mate, your still clean, you should be proud.


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

It seems you're trying very hard, the hardest step in beating any addiction is getting on the path to recovery. From what I've seen here mate you know what you want, it's clear from your posts that you want to change, I'd like to say I have faith in you and no doubt everybody on here does.

Keep going bud, you'll be thankful in the end.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Thank you my friend! whene you do not drink it is every where.



Jinx91 said:


> It seems you're trying very hard, the hardest step in beating any addiction is getting on the path to recovery. From what I've seen here mate you know what you want, it's clear from your posts that you want to change, I'd like to say I have faith in you and no doubt everybody on here does.
> 
> Keep going bud, you'll be thankful in the end.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Mate you know i will turn to you if it goes tits up!



Milky said:


> One day at a time mate, your still clean, You are my sounding post and rockyou should be proud.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

I thank you all for your good words x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey l have broad shoulders mate.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Can i jump on them for back pull down!



Milky said:


> Hey l have broad shoulders mate.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Project said:


> Can i jump on them for back pull down!


Only if you promise to wear long pants !


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

I will hold you to this



Milky said:


> Only if you promise to wear long pants !


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Take care all!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Project said:


> Take care all!


Nite mate.


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

How's it going today chief?


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

well wife's birthday at the weekend and the six nations rugby start, so this is gonna test me!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Jinx91 said:


> How's it going today chief?


ok mate. Day at a time!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You have done it so far mate, make sure its about her


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

It just a funny feeling, taking her out for a meal. We normally get pi*sed! Dont know if i can be the fun loving man she fell in love with!



Milky said:


> You have done it so far mate, make sure its about her


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

The Project said:


> It just a funny feeling, taking her out for a meal. We normally get pi*sed! Dont know if i can be the fun loving man she fell in love with!


I think you can


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Project said:


> It just a funny feeling, taking her out for a meal. We normally get pi*sed! Dont know if i can be the fun loving man she fell in love with!


But your in a battle at the moment mate, and your winning.

You will eventually put the drink to the back of your mind and the fun will start creeping back into your life..


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks, but not sure! I will be the one saying its time to go. I have to be honest booked the food tonight for Sunday. The surprise cake as it are little girls 9th as well might help! Grumpy dad here we come!



BIGLBS385 said:


> I think you can


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Milky said:


> But your in a battle at the moment mate, and your winning.
> 
> You will eventually put the drink to the back of your mind and the fun will start creeping back into your life..


Love a battle, some are bigger then others!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Had a run to this today, S*it the lyrics are so true! Don't like the guy but i have to respect him for fronting his demons.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Well mine will be sunday. Thinking of reasons to put it off


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Project said:


> Well mine will be sunday. Thinking of reasons to put it off


Your what mate ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh and were to old for Eminem BTW.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

*****ing my self!



Milky said:


> Your what mate ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I cant even fill in the gaps.... to many stars !!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

I am cr*ping myself about tomorrow!



Milky said:


> I cant even fill in the gaps.... to many stars !!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Project said:


> I am cr*ping myself about tomorrow!


What the meal thing ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Oh and were to old for Eminem BTW.


U know,by your posts you sound ****ed!Why?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BIGLBS385 said:


> U know,by your posts you sound ****ed!Why?


Do you mean drunk or pi**ed ?


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Its that smell i will walk into! I do not know if i am ready. Gay yes honest to....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Project said:


> Its that smell i will walk into! I do not know if i am ready. Gay yes honest to....


Well we will soon find out !!

Be strong mate, just do your best.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Do you mean drunk or pi**ed ?


The nproblem is Yes!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BIGLBS385 said:


> The nproblem is Yes!


That makes no sense at all.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Buddy please change the wording in your Avatar to "cause i love my daughter/s " it may help you.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Buddy please change the wording in your Avatar to "cause i love my daughter/s " it may help you.


What the fu*k or who the fu*k are you talking too or about ?


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Stress is a b*stard !


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Milky its not yor fight!



Milky said:


> What the fu*k or who the fu*k are you talking too or about ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> That makes no sense at all.[/QUOT`
> 
> ITS the snow.My diialithium Crystals cannot take it Ewen


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Project said:


> Milky its not yor fight!


I am lost as to what he's waffling about mate thats all...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> What the fu*k or who the fu*k are you talking too or about ?


o.p. better to be calm!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Norw me!



Milky said:


> I am lost as to what he's waffling about mate thats all...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> I am lost as to what he's waffling about mate thats all...


Not waffling but observing o.p. avatar,that;s all,so chill mate.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Just looking at your joining date!



BIGLBS385 said:


> Not waffling but observing o.p. avatar,that;s all,so chill mate.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Not waffling but observing o.p. avatar,that;s all,so chill mate.


Totally chilled mate, just really didnt get who you were talking too, l get it now..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

The Project said:


> Just looking at your joining date!


And mother?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BIGLBS385 said:


> And mother?


Listen mate dont know whats going on here, if your on a wind up or what but whats your problem ?

Project has a drink problem, he's been big enough to admit it and ask for help and advice so what purpose are you serving here ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

To o.p. FOR AVOIDENCE OF ANY DOUBT!

Because i only joined a min ago does not mean i am a tnuc,i never ever scare the **** out of my family;I love em too much!Don;t begin to start me on addiction you feckin excuse!I wrote that book and never ever hurt anyone!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BIGLBS385 said:


> To o.p. FOR AVOIDENCE OF ANY DOUBT!
> 
> Because i only joined a min ago does not mean i am a tnuc,i never ever scare the **** out of my family;I love em too much!Don;t begin to start me on addiction you feckin excuse!I wrote that book and never ever hurt anyone!


Lucky you..

I ask again... why come into this thread ?

Is it purely to abuse the OP or to prove your a better man ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Listen mate dont know whats going on here, if your on a wind up or what but whats your problem ?
> 
> Project has a drink problem, he's been big enough to admit it and ask for help and advice so what purpose are you serving here ?


I respect your views buddy,but cannot accept the threatening behaviour against children and women--it does not go away for them-the kids for **** sake!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Lucky you..
> 
> I ask again... why come into this thread ?
> 
> Is it purely to abuse the OP or to prove your a better man ?


ADVICE TAKEN AND LEAVING!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

I would just like to say this! I have a problem I was expecting the worst from uk-m when i finally owned up to my problem. But if you read and take in all in, the help and that i have had from this site out weighs any of your negative comments!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

And by the way BIGLBS385 I am watching you!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

The Project said:


> And by the way BIGLBS385 I am watching you!


Oh **** i was gonna leave but if you fancy come and fackin visit too i aint a woman or kid!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Please don't let this thread descend into flaming - play nice people.


----------



## BigJim (Feb 1, 2012)

I too have a drink problem i accept this but the word alcoholic i dont like to lable myself with.. i have to have a drink everyday but not necissary get drunk daily but i am fed up of this, i already have some liver damage & do not want to live this way no more,

So i have been cutting down for a few weeks now, want to change my life so starting to diet good and throw myself into bodybuilding something different..

So i completely understand this thread , i just get fed up of shaking every day


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

This was me mate! I did not go and get drunk every day. I just found myself drinking through the day & night! Well done on cutting down. If i can help PM me. But at the end of the day...This is a good board to sound off.

I wish you well.



BigJim said:


> I too have a drink problem i accept this but the word alcoholic i dont like to lable myself with.. i have to have a drink everyday but not necissary get drunk daily but i am fed up of this, i already have some liver damage & do not want to live this way no more,
> 
> So i have been cutting down for a few weeks now, want to change my life so starting to diet good and throw myself into bodybuilding something different..
> 
> So i completely understand this thread , i just get fed up of shaking every day


----------



## BigJim (Feb 1, 2012)

The Project said:


> This was me mate! I did not go and get drunk every day. I just found myself drinking through the day & night! Well done on cutting down. If i can help PM me. But at the end of the day...This is a good board to sound off.
> 
> I wish you well.


Thanks mate.. same with you

Just try and focus on something else.. just cut down every few days that your body lets you & were soon be sober


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

I am clean mate! No drink for me..... I wish you the best!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Had a cracking meal out, loved it. It was a little strange at first not drinking, but once we started to eat and have a laugh i forgot about it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Project said:


> Had a cracking meal out, loved it. It was a little strange at first not drinking, but once we started to eat and have a laugh i forgot about it.


Awwwww mate, fu*king BRILLIANT news.....

Post of the day that !!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

The Project said:


> Had a cracking meal out, loved it. It was a little strange at first not drinking, but once we started to eat and have a laugh i forgot about it.


well done mate! keep it up!


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

The Project said:


> Had a cracking meal out, loved it. It was a little strange at first not drinking, but once we started to eat and have a laugh i forgot about it.


Fantastic mate, well done! How does it feel?

Good luck to BigJim too!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Feels real good, just another little step towards Normality again!



Jinx91 said:


> Fantastic mate, well done! How does it feel?
> 
> Good luck to BigJim too!


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

The Project said:


> Well facing the biggest battle of my life alcohol. It all came out last night when my daughter had to dial 999 for the police after a row with the wife. Which ended with me trying to kick a door in where she was trying to hide with the kids. Believe me when i say i am not proud of this! I am asking for advice here, as i type this with the wife and kids gone. If you have been trough this, or knows someone who has what will help me tonight so i do not have a drink. Have looked this problem up and some of the side affects sound like hell. I accept i will get the Man up posts which is fine, as this is self inflicted but a few pointers would help. Thanks in advance.


Been there mate and it took a really ****ty police involved night for me to get my act together


----------



## BigJim (Feb 1, 2012)

Ive done two days without alcohol now  i feel great


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

The Project said:


> Had a cracking meal out, loved it. It was a little strange at first not drinking, but once we started to eat and have a laugh i forgot about it.


It get easier mate, well done. Stay sober for the day each day.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Well done mate I found the first weekend the worst time, Friday and Saturday night by myself. Would have given in if it was not for the support on here :thumb:



BigJim said:


> Ive done two days without alcohol now  i feel great


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

hendrix said:


> It get easier mate, well done. Stay sober for the day each day.


That is what i keep telling myself


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Another thing is enjoying my food more!


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

The Project said:


> Feels real good, just another little step towards Normality again!


One step at a time mate. I know you don't know me very well but if you want to ever talk 1-1, PM me!


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

My Uncle died of alcohol and drug abuse. I really wish he could have done what you're doing. I miss him. I'm gald your doing something to make sure you children never feel the way I did when I found out. I wish you all the very best.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Thank you very much! They know dad should not be drinking, so in some ways its good as they know the score with me and alcohol. When we went for are meal out on Sunday i could see my wife had a little wine left. The look on my girls face when i ordered a another one and the waiter put it in front of me! but the relief on there face when i moved it to my wife......Priceless



Beans said:


> My Uncle died of alcohol and drug abuse. I really wish he could have done what you're doing. I miss him. I'm gald your doing something to make sure you children never feel the way I did when I found out. I wish you all the very best.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

The wife played this to me today, to say thank you for given up!






Drink is no longer part of my life


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

The Project said:


> The wife played this to me today, to say thank you for given up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great going so far pal,done brilliant :thumb:

Embedded the tune for you ,brings back memories for me this,my lad used to love these and they were the first concert i took him to :thumbup1:


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

How you doing Bigjim?



BigJim said:


> Ive done two days without alcohol now  i feel great


----------



## BigJim (Feb 1, 2012)

The Project said:


> How you doing Bigjim?


Great thanks! Last time i was drunk was about 2 weeks ago.. somehow managed to cut down to 4 beers this week, which i dont mind if i can limit myself to moderate drinking.. still get cravings to go get drunk, shake abit still

But my main issue that is the hardest is that as im not going to the pub im really bored at home alone talking to no one.. i go days without talking to anyone as i only work part time, as i dont have any friends.. believe it or not all the tons of friends i do have are drinking buddies


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Tried Campral?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BigJim said:


> Great thanks! Last time i was drunk was about 2 weeks ago.. somehow managed to cut down to 4 beers this week, which i dont mind if i can limit myself to moderate drinking.. still get cravings to go get drunk, shake abit still
> 
> But my main issue that is the hardest is that as im not going to the pub im really bored at home alone talking to no one.. i go days without talking to anyone as i only work part time, as i dont have any friends.. believe it or not all the tons of friends i do have are drinking buddies


Get stuck into this forum Jim. That's what I do. I haven't seen one of my 'friends' since I quit the poison.


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Ive not posted on this thread yet, but I should, I used to have the worst alchahol problem years ago, 24/7, even at work all day everyday, sneak bottlesof coke with summin extra in, these dabys it helpsmy anxiety


----------



## BigJim (Feb 1, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Tried Campral?


Sorry never herd of it?


----------



## BigJim (Feb 1, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Get stuck into this forum Jim. That's what I do. I haven't seen one of my 'friends' since I quit the poison.


Yea thats what i plan to do.. get myself some internet friends lol,

Any tips on how to shift the beer gut?


----------



## BigJim (Feb 1, 2012)

VeNuM said:


> Ive not posted on this thread yet, but I should, I used to have the worst alchahol problem years ago, 24/7, even at work all day everyday, sneak bottlesof coke with summin extra in, these dabys it helpsmy anxiety


Yea ive done that before..

Try not to cure Anxiety with alcohol.. i once had a very bad anxiety problem caused by alcohol, i got drunk to not be anxious it was a circle, now im 95% anxiety free as ive cut down alcohol and got a job,

Anxiety does go away.. but takes away and is a slow process take step by step day by day and your see improvements


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BigJim said:


> Yea thats what i plan to do.. get myself some internet friends lol,
> 
> Any tips on how to shift the beer gut?


Well, at the moment I have replaced beer and cigs with junk food, so just getting fatter.

However, what you want to do is eat clean, lift heavy compounds 3/4 days and fasted cardio 6 days a week.

I find the lifting is great for smashing addictions

Be lucky


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

How's it going today guys?


----------



## BigJim (Feb 1, 2012)

Jinx91 said:


> How's it going today guys?


Having a small glass of gin right now.. but il leave it at one


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

I went through this alone is not a nice place! So what i did was silly stuff, like went for a run (puked my guts up) Sit ups, Hot baths, walked my dog for miles to the the point how the hell did i walk this far! Now we need to walk back. KEEP busy mate



BigJim said:


> Great thanks! Last time i was drunk was about 2 weeks ago.. somehow managed to cut down to 4 beers this week, which i dont mind if i can limit myself to moderate drinking.. still get cravings to go get drunk, shake abit still
> 
> But my main issue that is the hardest is that as im not going to the pub im really bored at home alone talking to no one.. i go days without talking to anyone as i only work part time, as i dont have any friends.. believe it or not all the tons of friends i do have are drinking buddies


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Another big step for me tomorrow as its Valentine day! Should be ok with the drink! Have a lot of pressure at work.But i have the best team around me MY GIRLS. Have a photo in the van of them and i will not repair the door as it reminds me of the person i was !



Jinx91 said:


> How's it going today guys?


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

BigJim said:


> Having a small glass of gin right now.. but il leave it at one


Good lad!


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

BigJim said:


> Having a small glass of gin right now.. but il leave it at one


Quitting doesn't mean stopping all together suddenly, keep it at one mate and gradually cut down. In the future you'll realise how alcohol seems to fizzle out of your life and then you will be able to cope with not having any at all or the occasional drink!

Keep it up mate.


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

The Project said:


> Another big step for me tomorrow as its Valentine day! Should be ok with the drink! Have a lot of pressure at work.But i have the best team around me MY GIRLS. Have a photo in the van of them and i will not repair the door as it reminds me of the person i was !


Hope you have a good day mate, just remember what you're trying to achieve when you face a drink. As with Jim, quitting an addiction doesn't mean STOP all of a sudden, it's ok to have one but just don't go overboard! Great idea with the photo of your girls mate, definite motivator and pointer to the future of where you want to and WILL be.

If either of you ever need to talk privately, you know where I am!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Am doing OK, But i am man enough to know a time will come! thanks and when it dose i will talk ( my be ****) but i will talk.



Jinx91 said:


> Hope you have a good day mate, just remember what you're trying to achieve when you face a drink. As with Jim, quitting an addiction doesn't mean STOP all of a sudden, it's ok to have one but just don't go overboard! Great idea with the photo of your girls mate, definite motivator and pointer to the future of where you want to and WILL be.
> 
> If either of you ever need to talk privately, you know where I am!


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

The Project said:


> Am doing OK, But i am man enough to know a time will come! thanks and when it dose i will talk ( my be ****) but i will talk.


I'm genuinely glad that you're on track mate just take every day as it comes. Hitting the hay now got a long day ahead of me tomorrow.

Good luck tomorrow and let us know how you get on.

Take it easy all!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Well that's Valentine day F*cked! Got home early as Mrs P and the girls where out for the day, Thought i would cook them all a meal to say thank you. All is going great, the wife says can you get me a bottle of wine. OK in a bit got a couple of things to do! Jobs done i go to get the wine and its " don't want it now" What??? Being really off she said don't want any. I said well i will go and get a bottle just in case you want a glass with the meal, have you some cash or i will have to go via cash point! No don't want it now...... OK got go out to get some green tea anyway! SHE SAYS you can have 3 pound for the tea as i don't trust you. TRUST ME what the f*uck is she saying and where did this come from! Well i am so F*ucking angry.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Very odd that mate. For gods sake dont loose your rag tho...


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Mate i am going mental..But i walked away! Just cannot understand it :confused1:



Milky said:


> Very odd that mate. For gods sake dont loose your rag tho...


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Best of luck mate, I've got two daughters and the look on their faces when I have lost my rag in the past is what I think of when I feel angry/ about to go off on one


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

It's ok mate will not lose it in front of them, in fact will not lose it at all. Just so wound up inside!



andyparry123 said:


> Best of luck mate, I've got two daughters and the look on their faces when I have lost my rag in the past is what I think of when I feel angry/ about to go off on one


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

Keep it cool mate, easier said than done but you're strong enough to keep cool. It's going to sound ridiculous, focusing on breathing and listening to soft music helps the mind remain calm.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good man, life is strange sometimes...


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Woman are strange!



Milky said:


> Good man, life is strange sometimes...


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Well we had are Valentine meal tonight! All is ok till................. My eldest daughter came home with 3 male freinds! The buggers eat as out of house and home! Mrs P and i made pancakes with ice cream for them!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

The Project said:


> Well that's Valentine day F*cked! Got home early as Mrs P and the girls where out for the day, Thought i would cook them all a meal to say thank you. All is going great, the wife says can you get me a bottle of wine. OK in a bit got a couple of things to do! Jobs done i go to get the wine and its " don't want it now" What??? Being really off she said don't want any. I said well i will go and get a bottle just in case you want a glass with the meal, have you some cash or i will have to go via cash point! No don't want it now...... OK got go out to get some green tea anyway! SHE SAYS you can have 3 pound for the tea as i don't trust you. TRUST ME what the f*uck is she saying and where did this come from! Well i am so F*ucking angry.


You will realise that the drink is just a symptom of the illness, things like anger and resentment will play a massive part in your recovery, in terms of being able to deal with these situations. Resentment is the number one offender of relapses mate. You really need to be on some kind of program of recovery as your chances will be a lot greater, quiting drinking without any program equalls a dry-drunk, which is not a greast place to be mate. Putting down the drink is one thing. Dealing with life on lifes terms as an alcoholic is bleeding tough mate.

Took me years of trying easier softer ways before I gave a 12 step program a go. It is designed by alcoholics for alcoholics. Good luck matey.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

The Project said:


> Well facing the biggest battle of my life alcohol. It all came out last night when my daughter had to dial 999 for the police after a row with the wife. Which ended with me trying to kick a door in where she was trying to hide with the kids. Believe me when i say i am not proud of this! I am asking for advice here, as i type this with the wife and kids gone. If you have been trough this, or knows someone who has what will help me tonight so i do not have a drink. Have looked this problem up and some of the side affects sound like hell. I accept i will get the Man up posts which is fine, as this is self inflicted but a few pointers would help. Thanks in advance.


Takes a bigger man to know he has a problem and to go out and ask for help


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

The Project said:


> Well we had are Valentine meal tonight! All is ok till................. My eldest daughter came home with 3 male freinds! The buggers eat as out of house and home! Mrs P and i made pancakes with ice cream for them!


Can we have pancakes and ice cream?!

Jokes aside, at least it was going well  , it could have been duff from the off!


----------



## stuart.s (Aug 28, 2011)

hendrix said:


> You will realise that the drink is just a symptom of the illness, things like anger and resentment will play a massive part in your recovery, in terms of being able to deal with these situations. Resentment is the number one offender of relapses mate. You really need to be on some kind of program of recovery as your chances will be a lot greater, quiting drinking without any program equalls a dry-drunk, which is not a greast place to be mate. Putting down the drink is one thing. Dealing with life on lifes terms as an alcoholic is bleeding tough mate.
> 
> Took me years of trying easier softer ways before I gave a 12 step program a go. It is designed by alcoholics for alcoholics. Good luck matey.


this^

im also in recovery from addiction/alcoholism its the same thing really...

amazing place this board, theres been some really sound advice and excellent support on here for you the project, if i were you i wouldnt rule aa out after just one or two meetings theres many different meetings around for you to try at least give it a chance before you make your mind up...

i wasnt sure of it at first as i thought it wasnt for me, but believe me when your dealin with addiction we need all the help we can get... its not just a bad habit, its a killer disease!!

i thought i could do it on my own or with the help of a few friends but no one understands the alcoholic quite like the alcoholic... i ended up back out there and i went to some horrible places, i lost the lot.. mrs, kids, job, car , house, health and sanity all that in a matter of months by the way.. admitting defeat was the best thing i ever done as my life with the meetings and the program has changed me and my life like i never thought possible. i wish you well mate and ill keep checking in to see how your doin


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

stuart.s said:


> this^
> 
> im also in recovery from addiction/alcoholism its the same thing really...
> 
> ...


You're a credit to yourself mate, I wish some people I know personally would follow your example - for their health's sake.


----------



## stuart.s (Aug 28, 2011)

Jinx91 said:


> You're a credit to yourself mate, I wish some people I know personally would follow your example - for their health's sake.


thanks mate wish my friends had done what id done too, over the past ten years ive been at 6 good friends funerals every one of them were under 32 years old


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

stuart.s said:


> thanks mate wish my friends had done what id done too, over the past ten years ive been at 6 good friends funerals every one of them were under 32 years old


You've saved yourself mate, everybody has the opportunity to change but I can't even imagine how hard it is to admit to something so dedicatory in every day life.

Jesus - that is a honorific statistic, I'm sorry for your loses mate :/ when one mate dies of an addiction, it should be a real indicator to others around them.

I remember reading that a combination of alcohol, cigs and fast food lowers life expectancy to around 40, this is what was expected for English men in the 1700's for Christ's sake.


----------



## Toby2 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi mate - good luck with this. I realised I was an alcoholic a month or two ago and since then I have been to some aa meetings. They have helped a bit but no where as much as the training has. I hope your getting on better than me as I'm drunk tonight - epic fail!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

stuart.s said:


> this^
> 
> im also in recovery from addiction/alcoholism its the same thing really...
> 
> ...


Nice to know, I am not the only other recovering mental case mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## stuart.s (Aug 28, 2011)

yep same here mate....great place this!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You know mate a lot of people have come forward in this thread and seen the support you have had..

I hope they all feel they are getting something from it as well...


----------



## stuart.s (Aug 28, 2011)

ive been really surprised at the amount of support shown from here and like you say milky has made others like myself come forward n share a bit of our experiences... and i hope that someone can get something from it if not i definetely do anyway.. reminds me of where ive been, where i am and where i wanna be...

brillliant place this full of great folk who just want to help each other ( with the exception of the odd bawbag! )


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Well mate, pick yourself up dust yourself down and start again! Good luck you know where i am!



Toby2 said:


> Hi mate - good luck with this. I realised I was an alcoholic a month or two ago and since then I have been to some aa meetings. They have helped a bit but no where as much as the training has. I hope your getting on better than me as I'm drunk tonight - epic fail!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

It Funny, now looking back at that dark evening when i posted this thread, l thought a lot of C*ap was going to come my way. But i have been truly humbled by the support myself and other members with the same problem have had from this community. I am here to help if i can help, and i know there will be times when i need help! But as Hacks says..........................I Love This Board!



Milky said:


> You know mate a lot of people have come forward in this thread and seen the support you have had..
> 
> I hope they all feel they are getting something from it as well...


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Have been out tonight with friends, at there house, Kids and pancakes! Had a very large glass of red thrust into my hand..... I took a sip....It tasted like vinegar! Gave it away to another mum, said i was on a heath kick. No green tea so had a cup of warm lemon squash.


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

The Project said:


> Have been out tonight with friends, at there house, Kids and pancakes! Had a very large glass of red thrust into my hand..... I took a sip....It tasted like vinegar! Gave it away to another mum, said i was on a heath kick. No green tea so had a cup of warm lemon squash.


**** - I forgot it was pancake day, FML. Glad you had a good night mate, you must be proud to have given the wine away, that's a major achievement opposed to resisting and drinking for the sake of it. I remember when I gave up chocolate (haven't had any in months), I took a cube the other day from a mate and it tasted like **** - didn't miss it at all.

How was the lemon squash  ?


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

The warm lemon squash was very nice! I have said about tastes changing in this tread. It was rank! So it must be the non alcoholism, as i am now eating every thing in site and enjoying the taste!



Jinx91 said:


> **** - I forgot it was pancake day, FML. Glad you had a good night mate, you must be proud to have given the wine away, that's a major achievement opposed to resisting and drinking for the sake of it. I remember when I gave up chocolate (haven't had any in months), I took a cube the other day from a mate and it tasted like **** - didn't miss it at all.
> 
> How was the lemon squash  ?


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

The Project said:


> The warm lemon squash was very nice! I have said about tastes changing in this tread. It was rank! So it must be the non alcoholism, as i am now eating every thing in site and enjoying the taste!


Can't beat a bit of lemon tbf. I think the stigma comes with addiction is that you adapt to the taste, once you have given up (e.g. alcohol, chocolate or whatever) then when you try the drink/food again, you realise how **** it actually tastes whereas before it was the norm just to neck it back and live with it.

I'm genuinely glad for you though mate, it seems from your first ever post in this thread to now that you've really opened your eyes and changed for the better, not just for yourself but for your family too.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

The Project said:


> The warm lemon squash was very nice! I have said about tastes changing in this tread. It was rank! So it must be the *non alcoholism*, as i am now eating every thing in site and enjoying the taste!


I hate to tell you this but the ''non alcoholism'' as you described is a familiar road I have been on and is a lie mate. It really is, this is the sublety of the illness. Its an elevator that only goes one way, guess which? If you get sober you will look back on this stuff as crazy, absolute madness mate. You need to be around others that have been through this, you have a great start at AA, get in the middle of the bed mate, it is not encouraged by doctors for no reason.


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

hendrix said:


> I hate to tell you this but the ''non alcoholism'' as you described is a familiar road I have been on and is a lie mate. It really is, this is the sublety of the illness. Its an elevator that only goes one way, guess which? If you get sober you will look back on this stuff as crazy, absolute madness mate. You need to be around others that have been through this, you have a great start at AA, get in the middle of the bed mate, it is not encouraged by doctors for no reason.


I agree.

Project, I can't imagine how nerve wrecking it must be to even look into AA meetings but I would, I think the more support the better in any situation.

You can do it, we know you can.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

My friend i have had a great start! It is called my family. The people that need to know..know. AA was just a bunch of people feeling sorry for them self's and how they have lost there wife's kids home ect ect and want to get it back! I HAVE NOT LOST THESE THINGS! it will be with me yes, but i am such a suborn bastard it will not beat me. Caught me out yes, beat me no!



hendrix said:


> I hate to tell you this but the ''non alcoholism'' as you described is a familiar road I have been on and is a lie mate. It really is, this is the sublety of the illness. Its an elevator that only goes one way, guess which? If you get sober you will look back on this stuff as crazy, absolute madness mate. You need to be around others that have been through this, you have a great start at AA, get in the middle of the bed mate, it is not encouraged by doctors for no reason.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate your spot on, red wine tastes like sh*t....

Glad you refrained, shows real strength that.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Not rally mate, just shows i am back to good dad again! That will do for me.



Milky said:


> Mate your spot on, red wine tastes like sh*t....
> 
> Glad you refrained, shows real strength that.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

alright mate glad to see all is still going well with you and u do seem to have it under control 

i wouldnt say ur out the woods yet but ur well over half way

tbh i dont think u need to goto an A.A meeting just so you can say ur "better" . i used to drink everyday we would do for a pint at dinner , maybe one at afternoon break , then for a couple after work. then home for tea and then out with mates about 9-12 and have another 6ish pints

it was the same basicly everyday weekends would be 7 pints and some shots of malibu and coke at the house after the pub playing with a mate.

i wouldnt have said i was an "alcoholic" i could go out and not drink if i wanted to and it didnt rule my life i guess i was a functioning alcoholic to others but anyway getting away from my point. i woke up 1 morn feeling like death and decide i was taking a break from the booze and would do a week of the ale which i realsied wasnt much so thought id try for a month .

as the days passed the headache went, then the back/kidney pains then felt better.

i took each day as it was , and with each day i thought i feel better and dont need to drink to have a good time and have a laugh.

then after the month decided to see how long i could go

WELL THAT WAS 7 YEARS AGO

i didnt do any meeting(maybe i wasnt as bad an alky as some others that have posted) my own focus was enough to keep me in check and you sound the same to me you hit the bottom and decided to change and ur family keep you on the narrow as well as ur own focus


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

I find that i want a drink when i have time on my hands! One of the best things i have done is to start this thread, as i do look back on a daily basis to see how far i have made it. As i have said before, i know the wheels of this truck will fall at some point in some way. (I do hope this will not be the case, But i have to be honest to myself) So to keep me straight, My new diet and work out will be posted at the weekend. As my old boss used to say.............Screw lets do it!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

just keep going the way u have been mate and u wont go far wrong

if ur training and diet have the same willpower u will be a f**king beast in no time


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Mate I swear I am only trying to pass on my experience and strength to you, there really is nothing but friendship and help.

It is only that your posts seem so familiar from my side, that I try to at least point you in the right way.

What I was badly trying to point out was that, once your are an alcoholic, you are always an alcoholic, there is no cure but you can recover, recovery is about change mate.

People do not get over this by accident mate, I have watched too many people die from it, It is so ellusive.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

I wish!



usernameneeded said:


> just keep going the way u have been mate and u wont go far wrong
> 
> if ur training and diet have the same willpower u will be a f**king beast in no time


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Mate i do understand! i am just head strong! Reps for you .hendrix said:


> Mate I swear I am only trying to pass on my experience and strength to you, there really is nothing but friendship and help.
> 
> It is only that your posts seem so familiar from my side, that I try to at least point you in the right way.
> 
> ...


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

The Project said:


> I wish!


its FACT


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Going to re do my 5 precepts today! another little step (sounds like teaching my daughters to walk) 3 months next week.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

And the weigh in today:huh:


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

First job done! Those monks are hard core boys and girls, when it comes to Marshall arts!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Off for the weigh in


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Just took my girls to rolla disco! Wish the ground could open up when i said to my daughters best friends mum "so do like riding" she looked at me and said yes i do!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

13.2


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

The Project said:


> Just took my girls to rolla disco! Wish the ground could open up when i said to my daughters best friends mum "so do like riding" she looked at me and said yes i do!


well sounds like u have a fall back women there hahaha


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

mate it came out so wrong!



usernameneeded said:


> well sounds like u have a fall back women there hahaha


----------



## sirocksdude (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi mate.

Sorry to hear about what happened. I used to have issues with alcohol, to put it plainly I would do dumb sh*t when I had a drink and act as though nothing had consequense. Due to that I nearly lost my wife. On april16th it will be 2 years since I had a drink last. Hard at first but doesn't bother me much now. I started with some professional help though for the first couple of months. Good luck mate, stay strong and you can achieve anything


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

The Project said:


> mate it came out so wrong!


Some of the best one liners are accidental :-D


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

Just checking in to see how you're doing chief, I haven't been on UK-M for a few days (lost my laptop, found it now though) but I hope you're well.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Regarding the above, send me a PM if your still interested in help and I will find you some ideas of who to speak to and what options you have for your area.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Well soon be 4 months off the drink. I am not one to give advice, but what i have found over the past couple of months is...... Give it up as you want to! I have had my family around me, and stopped for them. They in turn where waiting for me to fail. Then i finally got my head around, do i want to stop. Not my wife not my kids not friends wanting me to, but me. The answer for me was yes, me i wanted to. Once i had sorted that out, am in such a better place! and a very different person.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome back my friend.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks mate! You thought you had shaken me off



Milky said:


> Welcome back my friend.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The [URL=Project:2964922]Project:2964922[/URL] said:


> Thanks mate! You thought you had shaken me off


Nah mate not for a minute.

You fit in well here so knew you would be back.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Knowing you have the issue is the biggest step.

My advice is councilling

Put into prospective what's important to you, drink, or family..

Drink don't keep you loved at night.

You know what needs to be done, so no one will lecture you.

It's on you now fella.

All paths lead to where you are now, you either move forward and fix the issues and learn adapt and over come, or you go back on the path you have just walked and keep on going down it to find nothing there.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

We all have are moments!



Milky said:


> Nah mate not for a minute.
> 
> You fit in well here so knew you would be back.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The Project said:


> Well soon be 4 months off the drink. I am not one to give advice, but what i have found over the past couple of months is...... Give it up as you want to! I have had my family around me, and stopped for them. They in turn where waiting for me to fail. Then i finally got my head around, do i want to stop. Not my wife not my kids not friends wanting me to, but me. The answer for me was yes, me i wanted to. Once i had sorted that out, am in such a better place! and a very different person.


Well, that's the addiction smashed !!!! The mental addiction is the hardest part. Once I was at that point, I didn't need counsellors, AA or any of that crap. I knew I had done it !!!! Well done mate !!!!!!!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Well done mate


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Life is to live and kick ****! Thanks all.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Well done sweetie, i had no idea as i haven't been around for a while...glad to see you have come through the other end and life is picking up...GREAT STUFF! Keep at it and be proud of how well you have done! x


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Was tough baby but we got there! Thanks for the Keane track x



Ser said:


> Well done sweetie, i had no idea as i haven't been around for a while...glad to see you have come through the other end and life is picking up...GREAT STUFF! Keep at it and be proud of how well you have done! x


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Soooo i been reading you want to get on stage!!!! That would be AWESOME!!!!!! DDOOOOOO IIITTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wub:


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

To scared and to out of shape!



Ser said:


> Soooo i been reading you want to get on stage!!!! That would be AWESOME!!!!!! DDOOOOOO IIITTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :wub:


----------



## bosha01 (Mar 12, 2012)

best of luck mate,


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Thank you!



bosha01 said:


> best of luck mate,


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

Genuinely chuffed for you mate, v. well done


----------



## richy best (Mar 19, 2012)

I was an alkie, lost everything, including my gains 

It works like this, when you have lost so much and hurt so much you would rather genuinely be dead than drinking, then you change as death isn't much of an alternative. You relapse, self harm (I cut my self to ribbons) and have to get to deaths door a few times.

If you are very lucky some people who are not alkies will still talk to you, if not, you move away and start again.

At least that's me in a very very small nutshell. When death knocked, I realised I didn't want to die anymore.

I hope to god you don't need to go as far as me.

PM me for support.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

It is a very good feeling! mind is so sharp and remember everything. Down side i feel very tired, but am hoping this is the body re building.



Jinx91 said:


> Genuinely chuffed for you mate, v. well done


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

What you up to brother ?


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

richy best said:


> I was an alkie, lost everything, including my gains
> 
> It works like this, when you have lost so much and hurt so I will be doing thismuch you would rather genuinely be dead than drinking, then you change as death isn't much of an alternative. You relapse, self harm (I cut my self to ribbons) and have to get to deaths door a few times.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Milky said:


> What you up to brother ?


Trying to get another ban! Young c*unt thinks he knows it all! riped into my family. It may be time to move on.


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

my ex hubby was agressive everytime he got p*ssed he used give me mental n physical abuse even infront of our son  not good.i was a prisoner in our house until i left when he went to work one morning.you know i would of rather had the beatings then the mental abuse. one of the reasons i started lifting was to show im a stronger woman on the outside as i am on the inside after going through years of it.i hope you can get it all sorted before it gets to bad


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

I never hit my wife and thankfully she understood the pressures on me! She is at the for front of my recovery and allways will be.



w0nderw0m4n said:


> my ex hubby was agressive everytime he got p*ssed he used give me mental n physical abuse even infront of our son  not good.i was a prisoner in our house until i left when he went to work one morning.you know i would of rather had the beatings then the mental abuse. one of the reasons i started lifting was to show im a stronger woman on the outside as i am on the inside after going through years of it.i hope you can get it all sorted before it gets to bad


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Project said:


> Trying to get another ban! Young c*unt thinks he knows it all! riped into my family. It may be time to move on.


Deep breaths and calm the fu*k down mate, its only a forum !!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Am cool mate, i got a ban for speaking my mind! they do not get a ban as they pm you and can say what they want!



Milky said:


> Deep breaths and calm the fu*k down mate, its only a forum !!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Water off a ducks back sweetie, if you wanted to you could always forward the pm's to a mod? If you want to talk you know where i am

Just not the ones from me, with the nekked pics... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Well have been puttig this off! I F*cked up yesterday and drank. Dont know why i did it but i did! dont really now what to sayops:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

My ex girlfriend was an alcoholic, so from that respect I understand what your wife must have put up with, and I myself was a drug addict for most of my teens, and 3 days ago I gave up smoking **** which is fecking hard!

The problem with addiction is its not the substance that's the main problem, the problem is the addictive behaviour and the inner struggle you go through every second of every day "I need it, no I don't, I can do it, no I can't, just one more, just another" and as you fight with yourself day after day you watch everything and everybody crumble around you, and then your soul crumbles, and then you are lost. I don't think it's possible to cure the behaviour behind the substance, not even with counselling. The easiest and quickest way to get off of alchohol is to swap it for something else. I swapped my heavy drug taking for weight lifting. I also had to leave my job and move to the other side of the country for 6 months where I didn't know anybody, I actually slept rough in Bristol for a few weeks, really helps put **** into perspective.

You need to make the jump, you have to not want to do it anymore and you have to want to do it for yourself.

Do you have a family member you can stay with? Move out for a few weeks (your wife will understand) stay with your parents/nan, go to the gym every single time you think about buying a drink, even if it's 15 times a day, go and row 2000km! Night time is the worst, so do something productive in those hours, paint something or write poetry. Write letters to your wife and kids. Write letters to yourself do that in 5 years time you can look back and see how far you have come.

You can do it.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

****, just realised this thread is old and 30 pages long lol. Bring me up to speed somebody?


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Iv F*cked up!


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

What caused it Mate ?


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

If i am being totally honest i have no idea! l am still trying to work it out myself. I have just f*cked up six months of hard graft.



Andy 67 said:


> What caused it Mate ?


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

The Project said:


> If i am being totally honest i have no idea! l am still trying to work it out myself. I have just f*cked up six months of hard graft.


When you say you had a drink - did you have a couple of beers or did you get [email protected] ?


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

No had a bottle of wine and went to bed! But all hell has broken out


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

I suppose all you can do is take whatever flak comes your way on the chin & learn from the experience.

You're not the first alkie to fall of the wagon & won't be the last.

You need to get your head around why you did it though. Stress ? Cry for help ? testing yourself ? There must be something


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Trying to work it out! We lost a child early this year did not drink Am so f*cking mad at myself



Andy 67 said:


> I suppose all you can do is take whatever flak comes your way on the chin & learn from the experience.
> 
> You're not the first alkie to fall of the wagon & won't be the last.
> 
> You need to get your head around why you did it though. Stress ? Cry for help ? testing yourself ? There must be something


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

The Project said:


> Trying to work it out! We lost a child early this year did not drink Am so f*cking mad at myself


Aw Mate - sorry to hear that. That's a rough thing to go through.

These things can creep up on you though. When our son was born he needed heart surgery right away to save his life. My missus was in bits, so I stayed strong for her & just buried my feelings. A couple of months later, he's fine, she's happy again & I had sunk into a really black depression - in fact, that's when I really started drinking excessively.

Is your wife giving you hell ?


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Hell i can deal with!



Andy 67 said:


> Aw Mate - sorry to hear that. That's a rough thing to go through.
> 
> These things can creep up on you though. When our son was born he needed heart surgery right away to save his life. My missus was in bits, so I stayed strong for her & just buried my feelings. A couple of months later, he's fine, she's happy again & I had sunk into a really black depression - in fact, that's when I really started drinking excessively.
> 
> Is your wife giving you hell ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mate **** happens, if you went months without drink and had a relapse for one night, that's not the worst that can happen. Just don't make a habit of it because it's very easy to slip back into old habits. Very very easy.

Just ride the storm


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Just had the wife on the phone moaning about it! told her to go away as she nos s*it about it. but its ok for me to go and buy her alcohol



IGotTekkers said:


> Mate **** happens, if you went months without drink and had a relapse for one night, that's not the worst that can happen. Just don't make a habit of it because it's very easy to slip back into old habits. Very very easy.
> 
> Just ride the storm


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah man she should not be drinking around you! That's not cool.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

I am cool with it, just made with myself!



IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah man she should not be drinking around you! That's not cool.


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Look at it this way Man - all the hard work you've put into recovery over the past 6 months still stands. You've detoxed, got over the alcohol withdrawal & broken the habit of getting pi$$ed regularly. You've learned how to cope with life sober & that's an achievement that hasn't gone away just because you've slipped.

You've goofed & deserve a kick up the ar5e - which I've no doubt you are giving yourself fight now.

Just pick yourself up & get back on track


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

I am very self critical! as a drunk we look for things to blame. The only blame is me



Andy 67 said:


> Look at it this way Man - all the hard work you've put into recovery over the past 6 months still stands. You've detoxed, got over the alcohol withdrawal & broken the habit of getting pi$$ed regularly. You've learned how to cope with life sober & that's an achievement that hasn't gone away just because you've slipped.
> 
> You've goofed & deserve a kick up the ar5e - which I've no doubt you are giving yourself fight now.
> 
> Just pick yourself up & get back on track


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Had a clean out of my wardrobe to day! 2 empty wine bottles, life was bad!


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Just read the whole thread in one go. You did well man but you stumbled big time. Did you enjoy the bottle of wine? Have you drank since?


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

A slip is just that ... a slip.

Just don't let it turn into a full-blown relapse.

It's unlikely you've lost anything.

Y.E.T. (You're Eligible Too)

But you probably will if you don't back off now.

So do it today.

Not preaching ... just my own multiple experiences.

You might be different but is that a chance you want to take?

Good luck and all the best to you and yours.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

The Project said:


> I am very self critical! as a drunk we look for things to blame. The only blame is me


There is no blame or shame involved, at least there shouldn't be. Don't beat yourself up about falling off the wagon. Sometimes it can take many attempts to stay sober.

I speak from direct experience, mate. So keep at it.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

No mate, not a drop since!



Lethagized said:


> Just read the whole thread in one go. You did well man but you stumbled big time. Did you enjoy the bottle of wine? Have you drank since?


----------



## jazzi (Oct 26, 2011)

Keep it up mate, been reading the thread from the start, I was a alcoholic and cocaine user, luckily for me, rehab and meeting my now wife sorted me out. Don't get me wrong, I've still got that addiction inside me, it's like when I'm into my gym il go 7 days a week, 2 hours plus at a time and when I drink I know I can easily go overboard so I have to keep it in check. I k ow u didn't like aa but have u considered going to a narcotics anonymous ? Dane sort of thing but I find people alot more on a level ! Just a thought ' keep it up bro


----------



## tdeee (Sep 12, 2009)

Just came across this post. Keep up the good work mate, hope all is well.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Reading this after your new post. Take this is advice to not drink. You've done well so far but avoid the booze and you'll be just fine. Good luck


----------

